# Im pregnant after first cycle of clomid!!



## Wishing4baby

I just got my first :bfp: ever!! :happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:mrgreen: Clomid worked for me on cycle one!! Im so so so happy and excited!! It just doesnt seem real! Well......... I do have to say that the sleepiness is definately for real!! WOOOOOOHHHOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## stargazer

Wohoo!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :dance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Anababe

Yey congratulations hun!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## princess_t

Big congrats hun see you in 1st tri. wens your due date?


----------



## sam76

big congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

thats fantastic hun ! x


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations what a successful 1st round of clomid!

Hope you have a happy and healthly 9 months.


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: congratulations, have a wonderfull 9 months :D


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congrats x x x


----------



## kelly86

congrats hun enjoy your pregnancy as it flys over


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! YAY!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! :happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months! :hug:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## danni0509

oh bless you that is brill news i had clomid 4 six months and it didnt work 4 me but im so pleased that it has worked 4 you congratulations and i hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## bird24

congrats hun xx worked for me first time too x


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, congrats! :hugs:


----------



## sonrisa

Thats wonderful news!! congratulations!! this is my first cycle of clomid...i hope I get the same results!!!! Have a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! :wohoo: Wonderful news! x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## readyforbaby

Congratulations! What fantastic news :)

You give me hope too as I am on my first cycle and due for O anytime. 

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Wishing4baby

Thank you everyone for all of those warm wishes!! For those of you who asked, I think Im due October 5, 2009!! Im only 3 weeks pregnant right now.:happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats on your :bfp: hun!
Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations xx


----------



## emie

:wohoo::wohoo: so happy for you ..:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!!


----------



## Sarah+

That's amazing! Congrats to you both :)


----------



## Wishing4baby

Thank you everyone!! Its so, so exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## celine

congrats Im so thrilled for you x


----------



## Logiebear

That is brilliant news 

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------

